# OS Woes



## Leasara (May 7, 2009)

History:
So I have this nifty little Gateway Tablet PC I got a couple years back.  Bad virus removal trashed the registry some six months ago.  The recovery CDs didn't recover.  I switched to Kubuntu, but couldn't find a replacement I liked for Q10[/url, the Windows-only text editor I've fallen in love with the past several years.  This is an editor made for writing stories and articles and whatnot, not for writing code.  Tried Q10 under Wine, but the specific features I enjoy, live word/character count and typewriter key-strike noises on key storkes, didn't work.

Tried the Windows 7 Beta, but it wouldn't install Q10.  Didn't recognize the digitizer in my tablet either.  Got Windows XP Home installed and everything was happy for a while, then it stopped working when I couldn't activate it after two months.  Now I'm back looking for an OS.  OpenSUSE dies due to user error.  Ubuntu/Kubutu can't get my sound working at all.  I was excited about Windows 7 RC, but it's having the same problems I had in the Beta.

Today:
My boyfriend has roughly the same model Gateway Tablet PC I have.  It has a recovery partition.  I copied the partition to my hard drive with EASUS Partition Manager, and the Recovery CDs still won't recover.  Is it possible to just copy the content of his hard drive, clone it, to my hard drive, and would this result in a functioning laptop?  Might there be problems with Windows Genuine Advantage locking us both out of updates if we go this route?  

Does anyone know of a text editor that runs on Linux that can do the typewriter key-strike sound thing and can be configured to display a live word/character count?

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## net-cat (May 7, 2009)

Okay. If you bought yours a couple of years ago and he bought his recently, it's probably not the same model. Gateway has used the same Tablet PC chasis for a long time.

That said, what OS did it come with? XP Tablet PC Edition? (It'll say on the bottom...)


----------



## Leasara (May 7, 2009)

Actually, we've both had them for a while.  They're not the same model, but they're the same model line.

They both came with XP Tablet PC Edition.  They both had a 5-ish GB recovery partition, mine lost that partition somewhere along the line.  He lost his recovery disks.

I'd be find running Linux.  I don't really use the tablet functionality anyway.  I only browse the web and write my little stories.  If I could find something to write with under Linux, I'd be happy as could be using it, Firefox, MPlayer, and some sort of winamp thing.  Maybe Audacity if I'm in the mood.


----------



## Irreverent (May 7, 2009)

Do they have windows license keys printed on stickers on the bottom of the devices?  

You might be able to do what you're suggesting, but use the Windows license key from the bottom of your machine.  

Very dangerous, do not try this at home, do not take workstation advice from a network nerd.....you have been warned!


----------



## Leasara (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, I have my own product key.  Tried to download a copy of XP Tablet Edition and install from that, that's how I got two months of XP.  Seems to me it should work this way, I just need to figure out what's causing the recovery to error out.  Difficult because it tosses up a box with an [OK] button for a second or two then reboots.  No error codes or anything.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 8, 2009)

Hmm... well, could be the version of WINE as well.  I've noticed a lot of new compatibility added as of version 1.1.19 (think the current is 1.1.20), but to get that, you'll have to add the WineHQ deb archives to your OS, then get/update WINE.  What didn't work before might work better now.

Another alternative is an app called textroom.  It's cross-platform and was inspired by Q10.

On a sidenote, I had to chuckle at the "liking the typewriter noise" bit - I'm totally anti-sound in my OS.  Everything that makes a beep or noise of any kind is disabled.  Any noise bugs the heck out of me.  ^^;


----------



## Leasara (May 8, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> On a sidenote, I had to chuckle at the "liking the typewriter noise" bit - I'm totally anti-sound in my OS.  Everything that makes a beep or noise of any kind is disabled.  Any noise bugs the heck out of me.  ^^;



You know, I have a nice start-up .wav, a hold over from times when you would turn the computer on and go make breakfast while it booted, but other than that I'm with you.  Except for the typewriter noises.  I'm surprised I like them as much as I do.  I think it's sort of a nice cheery auditory reinforcement that keeps me on task.  Sort of like it keeps my ears from getting bored and pulling me away to find some entertainment.  I can't write with the radio or TV on, too distracting, but the key-strike noises are just awesome.

Textroom!  That's the one I was getting used to the last time I had Kubuntu working on this system!  I couldn't remember the name, went through JDarkRoom and pyRoom and a couple others this time around, as well as a web based thing that is decent, but Textroom is the one I wanted to load up again, thanks much  

I'll have to see if I can get Linux installed again and get the sound fixed.  Seriously, thanks bunches.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 8, 2009)

Leasara said:


> You know, I have a nice start-up .wav, a hold over from times when you would turn the computer on and go make breakfast while it booted, but other than that I'm with you.  Except for the typewriter noises.  I'm surprised I like them as much as I do.  I think it's sort of a nice cheery auditory reinforcement that keeps me on task.  Sort of like it keeps my ears from getting bored and pulling me away to find some entertainment.  I can't write with the radio or TV on, too distracting, but the key-strike noises are just awesome.



That's an interesting point.  I do admit I like the sound of a typewriter (I mean, I'm old enough that I still used them quite a bit when growing up).  Nothing quite like the steady hum and impact of an IBM Selectric II to keep you focused. ^_^



Leasara said:


> Textroom!  That's the one I was getting used to the last time I had Kubuntu working on this system!  I couldn't remember the name, went through JDarkRoom and pyRoom and a couple others this time around, as well as a web based thing that is decent, but Textroom is the one I wanted to load up again, thanks much
> 
> I'll have to see if I can get Linux installed again and get the sound fixed.  Seriously, thanks bunches.



Glad to help.  The new 9.04 Ubuntu family is really slick - you'll be pleasantly surprised at the performance increases over the last couple versions.


----------



## Leasara (May 8, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> That's an interesting point.  I do admit I like the sound of a typewriter (I mean, I'm old enough that I still used them quite a bit when growing up).  Nothing quite like the steady hum and impact of an IBM Selectric II to keep you focused. ^_^


Yeah, I dearly miss my old Sears electric, though I do like the convenience of writing on a computer.



ToeClaws said:


> Glad to help.  The new 9.04 Ubuntu family is really slick - you'll be pleasantly surprised at the performance increases over the last couple versions.


Actually, I had Ubuntu and then Kubuntu up on this laptop already last week.  Both felt rather sluggish and neither one got my sound working right.  How much does the file system affect performance?  I tried both ext3 and ext4, but didn't notice either being better than the other.  Also, does it slow things down much if I use separate root and home partitions?  Those were really the only differences (besides OS updates) between my running Kubuntu last fall and trying to get linux working on the machine again this spring.

I think I'm going to give Puppy Linux a go first, probably as MacPup, then possibly Xubuntu.  (both grabbed from the post you did on the stickied Win vs Linux thread).  I'm fond of the single-user model, so I'm hopeful about MacPup.  Kubuntu and to a lesser extend Ubuntu have a lot more flash than I care for (it could be the nifty visual effects that were slowing me down, now that I think about it), so Xubuntu sounds like it might be the better choice for me.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 8, 2009)

Leasara said:


> Yeah, I dearly miss my old Sears electric, though I do like the convenience of writing on a computer.



Heh, aye - the old whiteout style "erase" was only semi useful... unless you already removed the paper. 



Leasara said:


> Actually, I had Ubuntu and then Kubuntu up on this laptop already last week.  Both felt rather sluggish and neither one got my sound working right.  How much does the file system affect performance?  I tried both ext3 and ext4, but didn't notice either being better than the other.  Also, does it slow things down much if I use separate root and home partitions?  Those were really the only differences (besides OS updates) between my running Kubuntu last fall and trying to get linux working on the machine again this spring.



Surprising that it's not faster - I noticed a big difference from 8.10 to 9.04.  Could be that the hardware issue around the sound is actually lagging it.  

For file systems, no, there is no huge performance change between Ext3 and Ext4.  Ext4 is just better at a number of things.  Putting the Root and home directories on different partitions within the same drive will also not make a difference for performance.  If they were on separate drives, then yes, definitely would be better for performance.



Leasara said:


> I think I'm going to give Puppy Linux a go first, probably as MacPup, then possibly Xubuntu.  (both grabbed from the post you did on the stickied Win vs Linux thread).  I'm fond of the single-user model, so I'm hopeful about MacPup.  Kubuntu and to a lesser extend Ubuntu have a lot more flash than I care for (it could be the nifty visual effects that were slowing me down, now that I think about it), so Xubuntu sounds like it might be the better choice for me.



Hmm... unless your laptop is quite old, it shouldn't have a problem running any of the Ubuntu family.  Kubuntu is a little harder than the others on resources just because KDE is a more bloated X-window shell than the others, but even still, if the laptop's 5 years old or less, and has a decent video card, it should be okay.  With Ubuntu, Gnome can be very easy on resources if you turn off the Compiz system (set "Visual Effects" to none).  

Xbuntu is a little lighter weight than Ubuntu, but I find it really to not be that much different than just tweaking the settings of Gnome down to minimal.  

Puppy is just spooky fast.  Just remember that there are differences; Puppy does not have a very sophisticated (or up to date) package management system, nor does it update itself.  You have to install a lot of the cutting edge apps manually, and keep it up to date yourself (though both are pretty easy to do).  In return, you get one scary fast and efficient OS.  

MacPup is still using the 4.12 version of Puppy, which is no big deal.  You can install MacPup, then just upgrade it to 4.2 with a normal Puppy 4.2 CD (also easy to do, and WarMock or I can help with that if you wish).


----------



## WarMocK (May 8, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Puppy is just spooky fast.  Just remember that there are differences; Puppy does not have a very sophisticated (or up to date) package management system, nor does it update itself.  You have to install a lot of the cutting edge apps manually, and keep it up to date yourself (though both are pretty easy to do).  In return, you get one scary fast and efficient OS.
> 
> MacPup is still using the 4.12 version of Puppy, which is no big deal.  You can install MacPup, then just upgrade it to 4.2 with a normal Puppy 4.2 CD (also easy to do, and WarMock or I can help with that if you wish).


I think it's time to announce that there will be a few changes in the future of Puppy (if you believe the developer blog). Right now they are working on a new package environment that is supposed to import the packages from other distros (aka .deb, .tgz and probably even .rpm) and convert them to native dotpets. While it's now just used for creating new Puplets and is supposed to replace Puppy Unleashed chances are VERY high that the "Woof" project is gonna be integrated into the standard branch of Puppy 5.0. 8)
If that happens Puppy linux will be the first Linux distribution that could provide native support for over 90 percent of all the linux repositories avaiable. ^_~


----------



## ToeClaws (May 8, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> I think it's time to announce that there will be a few changes in the future of Puppy (if you believe the developer blog). Right now they are working on a new package environment that is supposed to import the packages from other distros (aka .deb, .tgz and probably even .rpm) and convert them to native dotpets. While it's now just used for creating new Puplets and is supposed to replace Puppy Unleashed chances are VERY high that the "Woof" project is gonna be integrated into the standard branch of Puppy 5.0. 8)
> If that happens Puppy linux will be the first Linux distribution that could provide native support for over 90 percent of all the linux repositories avaiable. ^_~



Yes, I saw that!  Barry's been working on "woof" for quite a while now.  For the benefit of everyone else, "woof" is the code name given to a project the creator of Puppy Linux (Barry Kauler) has been working on.  It's a vast script that is able to take a program/package from just about any major Linux distribution, and trim, tweak and tune it into a refined and minimal install to make it fast and efficient (sort of the defining characteristic of Puppy Linux).  

So yes, that's amazing, and it will give Puppy a very unique ability among all the Linux distributions.


----------



## Leasara (May 8, 2009)

Hang on.  This sounds possibly too nifty.  Would this be some sort of program that would grab software from a repository, tweak it to work better on Puppy, then install it?

ALso, I seem to be doing something wrong.  I downloaded the .iso for MacPup, checked the md5 sum, burned the image to a disk, and it won't boot.  Tried the official Puppy Linux 4.2 "Deep Thought" .iso, checked the md5 sum, burned the image to a disk, and _it_ won't boot.  Is there a trick I'm missing?


----------



## net-cat (May 8, 2009)

Well, it seems you've decided to go with Linux. (Which I would encourage.)

However, should you decide to return to Windows, here's what you need to do.

Get a copy of the OEM version of XP Pro. Copy the entire contents to a folder on your hard drive.

Find the following files on your boyfriend's laptop: TABLETPC.CAB and NETFX.CAB (They're usually in C:\cmpnents or similar.)

Make a folder named "cmpnents" in the root of the CD you just copied. Place those two files in it.

(Optional step.) Slipstream the latest service pack into the CD.

Make a CD Image out of it

Burn to disk. There you have a vanilla XP Tablet PC install disc.


----------



## Leasara (May 8, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Well, it seems you've decided to go with Linux. (Which I would encourage.)
> 
> However, should you decide to return to Windows, here's what you need to do.
> 
> ...



THAT is awesome!  Thanks


----------



## net-cat (May 8, 2009)

You're welcome.

I also have a Gateway tablet. If you can't find the CAB files, I can send you mine.

(Disc will also work as a plain old XP Pro disc.)


----------



## Leasara (May 8, 2009)

Thank you, I already backed his up onto my little external


----------



## Leasara (May 8, 2009)

Fixed the problem.  Seems maybe the InfraRecorder Portable I used to make the -buntu disks and everything else did something odd with the Puppy Linux .iso's


----------



## ToeClaws (May 9, 2009)

Leasara said:


> Fixed the problem.  Seems maybe the InfraRecorder Portable I used to make the -buntu disks and everything else did something odd with the Puppy Linux .iso's



Ah ha... okay good - I had been able to boot them okay, so was wondering what was wrong. :/ 

Net-Cat, nice tip!  Didn't realize you could make the OEM generic that easily.


----------



## net-cat (May 9, 2009)

Took me a lot of fiddling to get it.

Works for Media Center Edition, too. Just use MEDIACTR.CAB (or whatever it is) instead. You can add all three to the disc, but then it won't fit on a CD.


----------



## WarMocK (May 9, 2009)

Leasara said:


> Hang on.  This sounds possibly too nifty.  Would this be some sort of program that would grab software from a repository, tweak it to work better on Puppy, then install it?


Yep. 8)

Also @net-cat: thank you for the tutorial, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Leasara (May 11, 2009)

Ok, I fiddled with installing Puppy a couple times this weekend.  Couldn't get to my boyfriend's computer long enough to post anything.

Managed to install to a flash drive just fine.  Can't get an install to the internal SATA hard drive to boot.  I think it's something to do with installing GRUB, since I get the simple BIOS message: Operating System not found.  Admittedly, my knowledge is limited, but I suspect I'm either partitioning things wrong, using the part of the disk where Bios would expect to find GRUB for something else, or I'm installing GRUB wrong some how.

I made a bootable USB flash drive to run Gparted 0.4.4-1.  Using that I made a 1GB swap partition at the begining of the disk, 5GB partition to install Puppy to, and 105.78GB partition to use as /home.  For -buntu I was using the same setup but with a 10GB partition for root and 100.78GB partition for /home.

Is there anything special I need to know about installing GRUB from Puppy?  Would it be better to install GRUB from its own bootable USB Flash drive?  Do I need to leave space at the front of the disk for GRUB?


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2009)

I've had the same issue with Puppy, but only when trying to run it as a dual boot with Windows as the other partition.  When I install Puppy alone, it seems to be okay.  Did you install Grub to the boot partition on the disk, or to the Master Boot Record (MBR)?  If you didn't do it to the MBR, that might explain the problem.  Some BIOS's are smart enough to look for an OS on the partitions, but some rely on the MBR to tell them what to do next.  The older the system, the more likely it needs the MBR type install.

Also, with Puppy, if you do a "Full" install, it doesn't quite use the partitions you make on a disk like Ubuntu does.  Making a separate /home partition is of no use unless you reconfigure Puppy to specifically mount it as /home.  Otherwise, it just assumes the partition you install it to is to be use for ALL parts of the OS.


----------



## WarMocK (May 11, 2009)

I usually install GRUB on a seperate partition (hda1, for example) and make it the bootable partition, add the SWAP, and then one primary and an extended partition. Primary either for XP or Lin, and the extended for data or other Linux installations.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> I usually install GRUB on a seperate partition (hda1, for example) and make it the bootable partition, add the SWAP, and then one primary and an extended partition. Primary either for XP or Lin, and the extended for data or other Linux installations.



^--- Good idea.


----------



## Leasara (May 11, 2009)

Well, it seems that I'm doing something wrong or my BIOS is just not happy with booting from hda1.  I wouldn't exclude the possibility of a little of both.

I'm going to try Xubuntu, I think.  Neither Ubuntu or Kubuntu managed to keep my sound working, so perhaps Xubuntu will.


----------



## Leasara (May 11, 2009)

Success!

Xbuntu 9.04 is updated and operating.  I have sound.  I have TextRoom.  I have Firefox.  I have Munie Music Player.

Thanks much guys for all your help


----------



## Leasara (May 12, 2009)

Ok, I'm enjoying Xubuntu now, I have all the functionality I want in a computer, but I was wondering if any of you knew of a Windows Explorer like file browser?  Basically all I want is a folder tree on the left, contents of selected folders on the right, drag-and-drop from one frame to the other, ect.

It's not necissary, I can get used to the Thunar file manager Xubuntu came with.  Dolphin was nice enough on Kubuntu, but I'm used to that Windows Explorer sort of interface and Linux is all about options, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 12, 2009)

Leasara said:


> Ok, I'm enjoying Xubuntu now, I have all the functionality I want in a computer, but I was wondering if any of you knew of a Windows Explorer like file browser?  Basically all I want is a folder tree on the left, contents of selected folders on the right, drag-and-drop from one frame to the other, ect.
> 
> It's not necissary, I can get used to the Thunar file manager Xubuntu came with.  Dolphin was nice enough on Kubuntu, but I'm used to that Windows Explorer sort of interface and Linux is all about options, so I thought I'd ask.



You could install the nautalis browser that's normally in Ubuntu (via Gnome).  It will run fine in Xbuntu, and I personally like it's functionality better than the Thunar one.


----------



## Eevee (May 13, 2009)

Leasara said:


> Ok, I'm enjoying Xubuntu now, I have all the functionality I want in a computer, but I was wondering if any of you knew of a Windows Explorer like file browser?  Basically all I want is a folder tree on the left, contents of selected folders on the right, drag-and-drop from one frame to the other, ect.


Doesn't Thunar already have that?


----------



## WarMocK (May 13, 2009)

Leasara said:


> Ok, I'm enjoying Xubuntu now, I have all the functionality I want in a computer, but I was wondering if any of you knew of a Windows Explorer like file browser?  Basically all I want is a folder tree on the left, contents of selected folders on the right, drag-and-drop from one frame to the other, ect.


Thunar is your firend. ;-)
It's also got a built-in search function that is activated as soon as you type the first letters of the file/folder name you are looking for.


----------

